# New lathe and new turning - what should I get?



## William_D (Feb 11, 2017)

So I was able to grab a PM 3520C like new for $2800. I didn't want to do it . . . but felt I owed it somehow!

Anyhow, it comes as new in a box with stand and normal accessories.

So . . . what should I get? I presume cutters, but not sure of brand, size etc .. . I normally buy top quality, but being so new I don't want to be the best and ruin them.

Thanks in advance everyone!!!


----------



## hcbph_1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Seems like a good price for the base lathe with a lot of options to what it can do. Do you have lathe experience or is this something new for you? From your comments it sounds like this is all new to you. Do you know what you want to turn or are you uncertain on that too? If you plan to do bowls, plates and spindles I suspect you'd be very happy with it. If you plan to only do something like pens I think it's overkill. I've been turning things like spindles a long time and having gone through 3 lathes so far, I have a lot of chisels, chuck, faceplates and steady rest. You can easily spend as much or more on these and other things you'll need depending on what you plan to do.
Maybe see if there's a local club you can talk to members at and see if they can help guide you on your quest.
Good luck.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Suggest call toll free number & get catalog:

https://www.packardwoodworks.com/tools-pkrd.html

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/

These folks carry everything you need to get into woodturning, tools, accessories, sharpening systems/supplies, & finishing products/supplies.

What and where you buy depends upon type of turning want to start spindles, or bowls. Don't recommend buying sets of tool because will end up with stuff that don't need. Buying individual tools will save you money and make get small discount if buying more that one tool at a time at above vendors. Make sure you ask!

You want lot of free or inexpensive wood for practice whether want to start with bowls or spindles.

Bowl turning: simply need a bowl gouge or two and 4-jaw scroll chuck.

Spindle turning: spindle gouge or two, roughing gouge, parting tool, and skew chisel.

Would stay with M2 HSS to start off with versus more expensive exotic steel tools. You can waste a lot of steel learning to sharpen.

Might want to peruse this old reference will explain a lot:
http://s12166.pcdn.co/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Woodturning_Notes.pdf


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I suggest the first thing to get is a few classes. It could save you a lot of time and money chasing the wrong solution.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

You are starting with a great lathe that offers great features. Tvrgeek is right on the money. Find a class or an experienced wood turner to guide you. If that is not possible start reading and watching online videos.

Basic tools in my book include a lathe chuck, a set of carbide tipped scraping tools (round, square, pointed). A parting tool. a 3/4" or 1" roughing gouge, a bowl gouge, a high speed steel 1/2" round nose scraper. Note the carbide tools are great for rough cutting but to not produce the fine cuts of well sharpened HSS. Lots of sand paper from 80 grit to 400. Well that is somewhere between $400 and $600 or more right there.

You can do a lot of turning with just the scraping tools but gouges and skews will speed up and improve you work as you learn to use them. The variety and sizes of tools seems endless with lots of specialized tools, tool rests, & etc. . One of my favorites for turning bowls is the Munro hollowing tool made in Australia sold by Packard Woodworks. It is expensive but works fast and does a great job on bowls and other hollow turnings.


----------



## William_D (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the ideas. I like the idea of classes.


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

You should feel guilty, stealing that lathe at that price. The previous LJ's are right with taking classes, etc. Before you do that, get on youtube and surf thru some of the videos available. You can learn a lot about what you want and do not want to do. As for tool recommendations, do not buy sets of chisels and gouges. Buy middle grade tools like Hurricane and others. These will get you started along with carbide tools that do not need sharpening. Who knows, you may not like turning and are forced to sell your new lathe at a considerable profit. All good. Good Luck


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> Thanks guys for all the ideas. I like the idea of classes.
> 
> - William_D


Where you located? 
A Rockler or Woodcraft store will have info on local turners and classes. 
And go to the AAW web site. 
https://www.woodturner.org/
Middle of the home page, clic on chapters. enter your location info and it will guide you to the closest woodturning club in your area.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

AAW is a great resource, and hopefully there is a chapter within a couple hours drive - it would be worth the drive 2-3 times you might meet some members closer to you. For starting out I recommend PSI Benjamins Best m2 hss tools. IME they are a little better than Hurricane but its close. New turners will learn about various shapes/grinds and need to experiment with them and grinding up cheaper tools makes more sense. Over time (couple of years?) you will learn what tool sizes and grinds you like, then its time to invest in some of the better steel. Dont buy tools with a specific grind - get the cheapest version and grind the shape. Not a fan of carbide except for hollowing various forms (bowl hollowing is for bowl gouges).

No mention of sharpening. Recommend 8" slow speed bench grinder with aluminum oxide wheels and Oneway Wolverine/vari-grind set up. 4 jaw scroll chuck not absolutely necessary but it makes things quicker/easier. BTW welcome to the vortex - turning can suck up a lot $.


----------



## Brawler (Nov 12, 2018)

Try and find a local wood turning club, they often have free mentoring for new members. It is a great way to gain experience and new ideas.


----------



## William_D (Feb 11, 2017)

So the "too good to be true" strikes again. After 5 months of "in transit" excuses I was finally able to get my $ back. Thank goodness for PayPal!!!

Bad news I bought a bunch of Carter sons tools.

So question is since I'm not getting a "deal" . . what are your thoughts on Harvey Supply and Robust Tools? Don't see a big market for used, so likely buying new. I really don't want to buy something I will need to upgrade.

thanks for the input.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I would get a smaller midi-lathe to start out with and see if you like turning first of all. It's not for everyone. It's also hard to master. If you get a decent midi with an electronic variable speed with reverse you may never outgrow it. I'm on my 4th lathe, a Delta 46-460, and I find that it's perfect for me. I have had larger and smaller and this one is just right for what I do. You will spend thousands in chisels, chucks, sharpening systems, etc. so be prepared. The actual lathe is the cheapest part of the hobby. I'm just being real.


----------



## William_D (Feb 11, 2017)

> I would get a smaller midi-lathe to start out with and see if you like turning first of all. It s not for everyone. It s also hard to master. If you get a decent midi with an electronic variable speed with reverse you may never outgrow it. I m on my 4th lathe, a Delta 46-460, and I find that it s perfect for me. I have had larger and smaller and this one is just right for what I do. You will spend thousands in chisels, chucks, sharpening systems, etc. so be prepared. The actual lathe is the cheapest part of the hobby. I m just being real.
> 
> - northwoodsman


What is your opinion of the Nova midi lathe as opposed to the New-r Powermatic 2014?

2 different animals?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> What is your opinion of the Nova midi lathe as opposed to the New-r Powermatic 2014?
> 
> 2 different animals?
> 
> - William_D


No comparison. The PM2014 is built like a tank compared to the Nova. The The Nova weighs 93 lbs, the PM (without the stand) weighs 206 lbs. The PM has a 'big boy' spindle (1-1/4" vs Nova's 1"), the PM has electronic indexing, and a far better locking mechanism for the tool-rest. There is a reason the Nova is less than half the price of the PM!

I looked at the Nova and Laguna models before I bought the 2014 … it makes an excellent stable-mate for my PM3520C. The only negative is the sheet metal stand … it is sturdy/stable enough, but makes the lathe sound 'tinny'.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

That PM2014 is a beauty. Way more lathe than I need for turning pens and the occasional handle but It's something I would splurge on if I turned more. My woodworking theory may be different than most. For me woodworking is about the journey along the life of a project. The time spent designing, planning, laying out, cutting, assembling, and finishing takes my mind off of everything else. The finished project is a bonus. On a lathe I just want to get it over with so I can have a finished project. The journey is too hard on my nerves and pure hell.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Wow… if all you want to do is pens and the occasional handle, that 3520 was some serious overkill! Sounds like midi/mini lathe route would be better suited for your needs. Fortunately, those show up all the time used and for little cash. Too bad you aren't closer to my area, as there are a few on CL right now that are pretty good deals. And most will come with additional stuff, like turning tools, chucks, extra centers, etc… so you save even more money by not having to go out and buy that stuff unless you really like spending money. Woodturning doesn't have to be a money pit and can be done relatively cheap (like it has for thousands of years).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Think these two videos by Billy Burt worth your time if interested in a PM 2014.





Bill doesn't pull his punches in his review:





Looks like can buy this lathe with or without the stand. 
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/2014-lathe-1-hp-115v-powermatic

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Powermatic+2014+wood+lathes&ref=nb_sb_noss_2

Not sure where OP tried to buy his his PM2014. Woodcraft will tell you if available at their stores or not. Most of the time wood lathes ship from manufacturer but you pay for shipping to their warehouse. Amazon ships from manufacturer to you free!

JMHO, Nova Midi not in the same league as the PM2014. Again lot depends upon what you want to turn, and your budget.

Not sure about Robust Nitriding M2 HSS Tools haven't been to their site in years.
http://www.turnrobust.com/product/turners-edge/

Went to Harvey Supply they carry same brands as most other woodturning vendors.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

FWIW, I bought my PM2014 from Beaver Industrial ... it was shipped to me direct from Powermatic, and landed in my shop less than a week after I ordered it.


----------



## William_D (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks all for the replies. I am looking for a lathe that if I hate it, I won't take a bath on selling it. I like the idea of the PM2014 but am worried about the stand and it is a new product, and not just a "improvement".


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Brad, which Craigslist? I will be heading down 75 to Bradenton on Tuesday. I may be looking for a new lathe. Thanks


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Powermatic has been around for years. I've used several pieces of their products, including table saws, jointers and lathe. I don't think I've ever heard anything negative about their machinery. I own a PM jointer, purchased used in 1987. Not one single issue since. 
I purchased a PM 3520A lathe made in 2002, I think. I bought it used 6 years ago. It sounds and is as stable as a brand new 3520 C. I would think that Powermatic has put the same credibility into all of their machinery. In my opinion, you can not go wrong with a Powermatic piece of equipment…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## William_D (Feb 11, 2017)

> Powermatic has been around for years. I ve used several pieces of their products, including table saws, jointers and lathe. I don t think I ve ever heard anything negative about their machinery. I own a PM jointer, purchased used in 1987. Not one single issue since.
> I purchased a PM 3520A lathe made in 2002, I think. I bought it used 6 years ago. It sounds and is as stable as a brand new 3520 C. I would think that Powermatic has put the same credibility into all of their machinery. In my opinion, you can not go wrong with a Powermatic piece of equipment…....... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Don't get me wrong . . I have a few pieces of PM. 15HH, 14" Band Saw, and combo sander. Love them all.


----------

